# Chinese BBQ Pork



## montanaWineGuy (Nov 15, 2015)

Damn good stuff. I found out that you have to add red food dye to get the classic look of CBBQP.

Tonight it's Steamed Pork Buns, and then Pork Fried Rice for as long as this lasts.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 15, 2015)

Winner, winner CBBQP Dinner! Awesome!


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Nov 15, 2015)

So what wine did you pair it with! WVMJ


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Nov 15, 2015)

WVMountaineerJack said:


> So what wine did you pair it with! WVMJ



Rhubarb. I've gallons and gallons of it.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Nov 16, 2015)

Perfect. For cooking we make a ginger wine, like pound of ginger root/gal, loads of sugar to get high alcohol and bottle in beer bottles so that when we cook we just get a smaller bottle out and use it in place of the rice wine and having to have fresh ginger to grate and also makes a good addition to dipping sauces and at holiday times for knocking a punch up a few notches! WVMJ


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Nov 16, 2015)

WVMountaineerJack said:


> Perfect. For cooking we make a *ginger wine*, like pound of ginger root/gal, loads of sugar to get high alcohol and bottle in beer bottles so that when we cook we just get a smaller bottle out and use it in place of the rice wine and having to have fresh ginger to grate and also makes a good addition to dipping sauces and at holiday times for knocking a punch up a few notches! WVMJ



Sounds good!

I was missing rice wine and/or rice vinegar. Balsamic Vinegar seemed to work. Even ran out of Soy Sauce so used some Worcestershire sauce. Came out good.

I don't even know why I look at and print out recipes. I rarely have what is on the ingredients list.


----------

